# Clydesdale @ Work



## TheLastUnicorn (Jun 11, 2010)

Getting ready for log #2 - he's looking at the people gathering to watch him









Up the hill...









and last shot of the same log - then my camera batteries died!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Fabulous pics! Beautiful horse and it sure looks like he enjoys his job. 

I think Mungo needs a reality t.v. show like the Swamp Loggers. 
I'd be glad to watch that with my hubby


----------



## Zeke (Jun 27, 2010)

Gorgeous!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Great pics!! Beautiful horse by the way!! Would LOVE to see more pictures when you get the time!!


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

Very pretty, and nice to see that he has his whole tail, even though you are using him for logging. He's a very nice looking horse, and definitely does look like he loves his job. Nice to see a draft horse doing what they were bred to do.


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

what a beautiful horse!! he really does seem to enjoy his job, was a treat to see  thanks for sharing these!


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

Such a handsome fellow! If he comes up missing it wasn't me!


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

Beautiful horse :wink:


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

It is always so wonderful to see horses like that doing what they were bred for. Stunning pictures and stunning horse. I've got to say that those old work horses like that are usually the most well mannered, broke horses you could ever meet and Mungo certainly looks like he fits that description.

I second the reality show, I would definitely watch that one.


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

He's gorgeous!!! I love seeing him do what he was ment for. 

One of the logging shows did have a couple teams of horses and mules. I forgot which one. I think they only used them during one or 2 episodes though.


----------



## TheLastUnicorn (Jun 11, 2010)

Thanks everyone! 



smrobs said:


> It is always so wonderful to see horses like that doing what they were bred for. Stunning pictures and stunning horse. I've got to say that those old work horses like that are usually the most well mannered, broke horses you could ever meet and Mungo certainly looks like he fits that description.
> 
> I second the reality show, I would definitely watch that one.


Mungo is a 9 yr old stallion... he started working in the bush at 3(ish) doing light logs and basic training and started out like he'd been doing it his whole life. I'm so proud of how far he and hubby have come - it was really an unlikely thing in the beginning. 

(his very first log)









He has a great mind on him, and is gentle yet has a certain amount of "spunk" (and there is NOTHING more impressive than Mr.Mungo all pumped up). The earth shakes beneath his feet. 









We got him as a 2yr old that had been abused/neglected at a "rescue"... we purchased him from a young woman who had done her very best to rehab him (she "adopted" him from the rescue which had starved him until he was nothing but bones, she had gone to get a different horse but when she saw him she just couldn't leave him there so he came home too) - she had run low on funds and time to finish it, so offered him for sale. Hubby had gotten it into his head he needed a Clydesdale to help on the farm and pulling out dead falls from our eco-sensitive land - Mungo was the closest, for sale, to us so he was our first stop.... and Mungo connected with him immediately. 

(This is the day we brought him home - kind of an ugly duckling thanks to his time spent in a less than reputable "rescue", this is after gaining a couple of hundred pounds with still another couple to go - I am pleased to say that the operation which caused him and many other horses suffering has since been shut down by the RCMP (on unrelated charges))









His bloodlines run to some of the best in Canada, a lot people (after seeing the above photo) thought he should've been gelded yesterday (and maybe that's true), but as he started to recover and grow we decided to let him finish and get some training before we made "the cut" as we started to see a whole new horse emerging. A few long-time Clyde breeders have taken a look at him, and in spite of his small size (just 17hh) they have encouraged us to leave him intact to prove himself one way or another. As of yet we haven't bred him, but with any luck we'll be getting more time in cart done with him this year (he's still a bit green) - and hopefully a few small shows (Pleasure driving, and if we can get it organized, starting on CDE ). If he continues to impress, and show well we'll offer him for stud. 

(I need to get some new confo shots of him - this was 2 or 3 years ago now)


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow, he's truly incredible. I can certainly see why they suggested you leave him a stud, his conformation is amazing.

Wow............just, wow.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

*squeels* It's My Sexy Knickers! I love Mungo!! He is soooo gorgeous, and I love your piccies girl! What a handsom man, I love how proud he looks of himself!


----------



## TheLastUnicorn (Jun 11, 2010)

Thanks... he has good reason to be proud of himself - he's a really amazing horse!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Get back on FB missy!


----------



## Jessskater (Mar 16, 2011)

Love the pics!


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

Oh wow! I LOVE draft horses in work. Thanks for sharing your photos. Beautiful horse!


----------

